# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Saidi Nursi Ne Demek istiyor?

## axuliuma

SAİDİ NURSİ NE DEMEK İSTİYOR? 

Kurğan ayetlerinden bazılarının mensuh/hükmü artık geçersiz, Hadisği şeriflerin bazılarının mevzu/uydurma sayılabilmesi mümkün iken, Saidği Nursiğnin risaleleri hakkında İslami ölçüler dahilinde bir eleştiriye kalkışsanız cevap hemen hazırdır; ğçarpılırsın ha!ğ Bu manevi tehdidi alan özellikle de üniversite öğrencisi çok gençle karşılaştım. Bütün bu riski göze alarak ve de imanımın gereği bu eleştiriyi mukayese ölçüsünde yapacağım bu yazıda.

ünce Saidği Nursiğnin ğdokunulmazğ risalelerinden biri olan İşaratğül İcazğda geçen bir cümleye buyurun: 

ğKurğanğı Kerim, o cümlede Ehlği Kitabğı imana teşvik etmekle onlara bir ünsiyet, bir suhulet gösteriyor. şöyle ki: Ey Ehlği Kitab! İslamiyetği kabul etmekte size bir meşakkat yoktur. Size ağır gelmesin! Zira, size bütün bütün dininizi terketmenizi emretmiyor. Ancak itikadatınızı ikmal ve yanınızda bulunan esasatğı diniye üzerine bina ediniz; diye teklifte bulunuyorğ 
(İşaratğül İğcaz, s. 49ğ50). 
ayrıca bkz: http://www.bediuzzaman.net/kulliyat/1175.html
veya: http://www.saidnursi.com/turkce/semp/s2_4.html (ayrıca aşağıda ekran görüntüsü verilmiştir.)

AHMET şAHİNğİN KAYNAĞI BULUNAMAYAN! YAZISI
Yeri gelmişken kaynağı bir türlü bulunamayan (!) Zaman Gazetesi yazarı Ahmet şahinğin 05.05.2004 tarihli yazısını da buraya alalım. 

ğ(Ehlği kitap) Kendi kitaplarını, kendi peygamberlerini inkar etmeden, eksiklerini tamamlamaları, yani Hazreti Muhammedğle Kurğanğı da tanımaları... 

Nitekim biz onların peygamberlerini ve kitaplarını tanıyoruz. Onlardan da aynı centilmenlikte bulunmalarını makul ve mantıklı buluyoruz... 

*Bu, onlar için zor bir kabul de değildir. üünkü kendi inançlarını inkar etmeleri gerekmiyor, kendi inançlarını korumakla birlikte sadece eksiklerini ikmal etmelerinin gereği oluyor bu kabul.ğ*  

*Görüldüğü gibi, Ahmet şahin üstadının yazısını Türkçeğye tercüme etmiştir.*

Bu sürecin asıl mimarı Saidği Nursiğdir görüşü doğru bir yaklaşımdır.

Peki nedir ehlği kitabın/Hıristiyanların ğesasatğı diniyeler?ğ ya da ğinkar etmeleri gerekmeyen kendi inançlarığ?

Bir dinin ğesasatğı diniyesi/inkar etmeleri gerekmeyen kendi inançlarğ o dinin ğamentüsüğnden başka bir şey midir? Hayır.

Piyasada birilerine şu cümle ezberletildi; ğDiğerleri öyle ama Katolikler İslamğa çok yakın ve saygılıdırlar.ğ

KATOLİK AMENTüSü

Buyurun size, birilerince ğİslamğa en yakın ve çok saygılığ Katoliklerin amentüsü:

1ğBen, yeri ve göğü yaratan, her şeye Kadir Baba Tanrığya.
2ğVe efendimiz olan, onun biricik oğlu İsağya,
3ğRuhğül Kudüsğten gebe kalana.
4ğVe bakire Meryemğden doğana.
5ğOğnun Pontus Pilatusğtan zulüm gördüğüne.
6ğüarmıha gerildiğine, öldüğüne, gömüldüğüne.
7ğCehennemlere indiğine.
8ğüçüncü gün tekrar canlandığına. 
9ğGöklere çıkıp Kadir olan Baba Tanrığnın sağına oturduğuna.
10ğOradan gelip ölüleri dirileri hesaba çekeceğine....

İşte size İslamğa en yakın ve dost Katoliklerin ğesasatğı diniyeleriğ

Bütün bu ğİslam açısından şirk/küfür inanışığ terketmeden, değiştirmeden ve biraz da ğcentilmenlik yaparakğ ve dahi ğinançlarını koruyarakğ ğeksikleri ikmalğ edecekler.

Aynı Ahmet şahinğin bir başka makalesini de *ğEhlği Kitabğla amentüde ittifakımız varğ*  başlığıyla yayımladığını (Zaman Gazetesi, 17 Nisan 2000) hatırlamanız lazım. 

Peki İslam ölçüsüne göre Ehlği Kitapğın Müslüman olabilmesi hangi şartlara bağlıdır.

Hanefi Mezhebiğnin İmam Azamğdan sonra gelen ikinci imamı ve aynı zamanda İmam şafii hazretlerinin de hocası İmam Muhammed b. Hasanğın bu konudaki görüşlerine bir bakalım;

Ehlği Kitabğın İslam Olabilmesi Hangi şartlarda Mümkündür. 

Büyük İslam alimi İmam Muhammedğin ğSiyerği Kebirğ isimli eserindeki ifadelere geçmeden kendisini biraz tanıyalım. 

İmam Muhammed b. Hasan, mezhep imamımız İmamğı Azamğın İmameyn/iki imam diye anılan iki büyük öğrencisinden biridir. Diğeri ise İmam Ebu Yusufğtur. 

İmameynin görüşleri bir konuda ittifak ederse fetva bu görüşe göre verilir ve buna ğve bihi yüfta/yani fetva bu görüşe göredirğ şeklinde ifade edilir. İmam Muhammed b. Hasan, büyük mezhep imamı İmam şafiiğnin hocasıdır. İmam Azamğın en etkili talebesi olan İmamğı Muhammed b. Hasan Hanefi Mezhebiğnin dünya üzerinde yayılmasında en fazla etkisi olan zattır. İmam Muhammedğe ait olan Siyerği Kebirğin İslam başlıklı bölümünde Ehlği Kitabğın Müslüman olabilmesi için bakın hangi şartlar var. 

Hasanğı Basriğden (ra), Rasullullah (s.a.v.)ğin şöyle buyurduğu rivayet edilir: ğMüşrikler, ğLa ilahe illallahğ deyinceye dek onlarla savaşmakla emrolundum. Bu sözü söyledikleri zaman can ve mallarını benden kurtarmış olurlar. Ancak hak ile (ölüm cezasını hakeden ile maldan verilen araç ve zekat olarak) alınanı hariç (içlerinde gizlediklerinden dolayı) hesaba çekilmeleri ise Allahğa aittir.

(Dünden devam)
Kitabın müellifi imam Muhammed der ki: Rasullullah (s.a.v.) Allahğı birlemeyen putperestlerle savaşıyordu. Onlardan her kim ğLa ilahe illallahğ dediyse bu sözü İslamğı kabul ettiğine delil sayılır.

Netice olarak bir kimse, malum olan şirk itikadının hilafı olan tevhidi ikrar ettiği zaman İslamğı kabul etmiş sayılır. üünkü gerçek itikadını tesbit etme imkanımız yoktur. Neyi ikrar ettiğini duyarsak o inançta olduğuna hükmederiz. 
Onlardan her kim, ğLa ilahe illallah (Allahğtan başka ilah yoktur)ğ derse, daha önce üzerinde bulunduğu inancın muhalifini ikrar etmiştir. Onun için de bu, imanına delil sayılmıştır.

Ateist olanlarla, yerde ve gökte iki ilah olduğunu iddia edenler de bu durumdadır. Bunlardan biri ğLa ilahe illallahğ derse, bu, onun İslamğı kabul ettiğine delildir.

Ama Yahudilerle Hıristiyanların durumu böyle değildir. Onların ğla ilahe illallahğ demeleri, İslamğa girmiş olmalarına delil sayılamaz. Rasulullahğın peygamberliğine inanmıyorlardı. Onun için İslamğa girmiş olmaları için ğMuhammedğürğRasÃ»lullahğ demeleri de gerekiyor. 

Nitekim, rivayete göre, Rasulullah, hasta olan Yahudi komşusunu ziyarete gitti ve o Yahudiğye telkin sadedinde:
ğşahadet ederim ki, Allahğtan başka ilah yoktur ve ben Allahğın rasÃ»lüyümğ buyurdu.

Hasta Yahudi, babasına baktı (şahadeti getirmek için müsaade istiyordu). Babası da ona: ğEbüğl Kasımğa cevap verğ dedi. Hasta, şahadeti getirdi ve sonra da ruhunu teslim etti. Bunun üzerine Rasulullah(sav) şöyle buyurdu:
ğSayemde bir kişiyi cehennem ateşinden kurtaran Allahğa şükürler olsun.ğ Daha sonra ashabına da dönerek: ğDin kardeşinizin cenaze işlemleriniğ yapın diye emretti.

İmam Muhammed dedi ki: Bugün ise Irak topraklarında yaşayan Ehlği Kitabğdan bazıları var ki, ğla ilahe illallah ve enne Muhammeden rasÃ»lullahğ derler, ama onun, Arapların peygamberi olduğunu, İsrailoğullarına gönderilmediğini ileri sürerler. Onlardan her kim, bu inançla Muhammedğin peygamberliğini kabul ederse yine İslamğı kabul etmemiş sayılır. İslamğa girebilmesi için kendi dininden tamamen uzaklaşması gerekiyor. Hatta Yahudi yahut Hıristiyan olan bir kimse: ğBen Müslümanğım yahut Müslüman oldumğ derse yine İslamğı kabul ettiğine hükmolunmaz. üünkü batıl dinlerine İslam ismini verip; ğMüslüman, Hakkğa teslim olan kimsedir, biz de Hakkğa teslim olmuş kimselerizğ derler. Onun için sadece bu sözü söylemeleri, onları Müslüman kabul etmemizi gerektirmez. Mutlaka, tabi oldukları dini de terketmeleri gerekiyor.

Yine onlardan biri: ğBen Yahudilikten beriyimğ der, ama bununla birlikte ğİslamğa girdimğ demezse, İslamğına hükmolunmaz. Olabilir ki, Yahudilikten çıkıp Hıristiyanlığa girmiştir. Ama ğYahudilikten çıktımğ dedikten sonra ğİslamğa girdimğ derse, o zaman Hıristiyanlığa girmiş olması ihtimali ortadan kalkar.

şayet MecÃ»si ğMüslüman oldum, yahut ben Müslümanğımğ dese, onun İslamğına hükmolunur. 

Rivayet olundu ki, biri, Abdullah İbni Abbasğa gelerek: ğAnnem öldü. Ancak Hıristiyan idi. şimdi cenazesinin peşinden gideyim mi?ğ diye sordu. İbnğu Abbas ona şu karşılığı verdi: ğCenazesini takip et. Oğnu göm. Sadece üzerine namaz kılma.ğ

Biz de aynı kanaatteyiz. şayet cenazesinin defni ile ilgilenecek kafir bir oğlu yoksa, Müslüman oğlunun bu görevi yerine getirmesi ve onu yırtıcı hayvanlara terk etmemesi gerekir. 

Ama bu görevi yerine getirecek müşrik akrabaları varsa, evla olan Müslümanğın bu işi onlara bırakmasıdır. Lakin dilerse, cenazesinin peşinden gidebilir.

Rivayete göre, elğHaris b.Ebi Rabiağnın Hıristiyan olan annesi öldüğünde sahabeden birkaç kişiyle cenazesinin peşinden gitmiştir. Ancak cenazeyle birlikte, cenazenin dinine mensup olanlar da bulunuyorsa, Müslümanğın onlarla karışarak değil, ayrı bir şekilde yürümesi yahut cenazenin önünde gitmesi gerekir ki, müşriklerin topluluğunu çoğaltmamış olsunğ 
(İmam Muhammed b. Hasan, Siyerği Kebir, EVS yay. İst. 1980. c.1, s.163ğ165).

Büyük İslam alimi İmamğı Muhammedğin bugüne ışık tutan, müminlerin gönlünü rahatlatan açıklamaları özetle böyle.
Buraya tekrar Saidği Nursiğnin ifadelerini alalım.

ğKurğanğı Kerim, o cümlede Ehlği Kitabğı imana teşvik etmekle onlara bir ünsiyet, bir suhulet gösteriyor. şöyle ki: Ey Ehlği Kitab! İslamiyetği kabul etmekte size bir meşakkat yoktur. Size ağır gelmesin! Zira, size bütün bütün dininizi terketmenizi emretmiyor. Ancak itikadatınızı ikmal ve yanınızda bulunan esasatğı diniye üzerine bina ediniz; diye teklifte bulunuyorğ (İşaratğül İğcaz, s. 49ğ50).
İmam Muhammed ile Saidği Nursiğnin Ehlği Kitabğa bakışları tamamen birbirine zıt.

şimdi burada bir yol ayrımındayız.

Ya İmam Muhammedğin ya da Saidği Nursiğnin görüşlerini tercih etme durumundayız. Ben İmam Muhammed gibi bir büyük İslam aliminin görüşlerini tercih ederim.

Yoksa ğDünya Barışığna karşı olduğu için mi bu hükümleri verdi İmam?

Yoksa Kurğanğdaki Ehlği Kitap ile ilgili ayetler İmam Muhammedğden sonra yürürlükten mi kaldırıldı?

Ben, hiçbir ilave yapmadan büyük imamın, ayet ve hadisten istimbat ederek verdiği hükümleri buraya aldım.

Son bir soru daha.

Hz. Peygamber (as), gerek İslamğa davet mektuplarında, gerekse de dini ve beşeri münasebetlerinde ehlği kitaba böylesi bir beyanda bulunmuş mudur?

Böyle bir ğsuhuletğ ve ğünsiyetteğ bulunmuş mudur?
Hayır ve asla.

üyle yapmış olsaydı gönderiliş gayesinin dışına çıkmış olurdu.
üünkü İslam, muharref Hıristiyanlığın savunduğu yanlış ve batıl inanışı değiştirmek, daha açık ifadeyle yeryüzünde yayılan şirki kaldırıp yerine tevhidi yerleştirmek için gelmiştir ve beşer olarak da Hz. Muhammed (as) bununla görevlendirilmişti.

Bu konuda en çarpıcı misal, Hz. Peygamberğin Ehlği kitap olan Yemen halkına İslamğı tebliğ için gönderdiği Muaz b. Cebelğe (ra) emir ve tavsiyeleridir.

şimdi bu yazıdan sonra nice ithamlar ve felsefi izahlar gelecek bir bilseniz.

Allah şahit, hak ve hakikat dışında, zerre nispetinde bir hesabım yoktur.

Yalnız şunu çok iyi bilmemiz gerekir ki, olayları ve gelişmeleri bir bütünlük içinde değerlendirirsek ancak sağlıklı sonuca varırız.

Olanları parça parça ele alınca işler parçalı bulutlu oluyor. 

04-05/03/2006 Yeni Mesaj
MüSLİM KARABACAK / [email protected]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dinler ve kültürlerarası diyalog toplantıları

Biz dinleri ikiye ayırıyoruz. Semavi dinler-beşeri dinler. Semavi dinler aslında Rabbğimizin gönderdiği İlahi kitaba ve Peygamberğe dayanan İlahi dinlerdir. 

Hıristiyanlık ve Musevilik gibi. Bu iki semavi dinin mensuplarına ğehli kitapğ diyoruz. Bize göre ehli kitap, diğerlerinden ayrıdır. Hem o kadar ayrı ki, ehli kitapla akrabalık bile kurabiliyoruz. Nikahla kızlarını alabiliyor, çocuklarımızın anası yapmayı düşünebiliyoruz. Kestiklerini yemede de tereddüt göstermiyoruz... 

- Neden bu kadar yakınlaşabiliyoruz?.. Onlar da Rabbğimizin gönderdiği bir İlahi kitaba inanıyor, Peygamberğe dayanıyor da ondan... Sadece bir eksikleri var, onu da onların takdirlerine havale ediyoruz. 

- Nedir o eksikleri? 

- Kendi kitaplarını, kendi peygamberlerini inkar etmeden, eksiklerini tamamlamaları, yani Hazreti Muhammedğle Kurğanğı da tanımaları... 

Nitekim biz onların peygamberlerini ve kitaplarını tanıyoruz. Onlardan da aynı centilmenlikte bulunmalarını makul ve mantıklı buluyoruz... 

Bu, onlar için zor bir kabul de değildir. üünkü kendi inançlarını inkar etmeleri gerekmiyor, kendi inançlarını korumakla birlikte sadece eksiklerini ikmal etmelerinin gereği oluyor bu kabul. 

Her ne ise... Bu ayrı bir konu aslında. Burada yine de biz kendi nefsimizi sorguluyor, İslam dünyası olarak İslamğın güzelliğini halimizle gösteremeyince onlar da şimdilik seyirci kalmakta kendilerini haklı buluyorlar, diye düşünüyoruz. İslamğın imrenilecek güzelliklerini ekonomik, sosyal, kültürel yaşayışımızla tam gösterebilseydik durumu çok farklı olacaktı diye değerlendirme yapıyoruz... 

Gelelim semavi olmadıkları halde din ismi verilen beşerin iyilik ekollerine... 

Onların dinin emir ve tavsiyelerine aykırı düşmeyen faydalı söylemlerine de itibar ediyor, destek veriyoruz. Ama ehli kitap gibi bir akrabalık ve kestiklerini yeme gibi bir yakınlığımız söz konusu olmuyor... 

Demek ki bizler, farklı dine mensup insanların ortak doğrular etrafında birlik meydana getirmelerinden yanayız. Nitekim onlar da böyle birlikten yanalar. 

Hal böyle olunca farklı dinin dindarları, insanlığın hayrına olan konularda bir araya gelseler, dinsizliğin dini değerleri yok etme çabalarına karşı çareler bulmaya yönelseler, bu yakınlaşmadan ne ehli kitap zarar görür ne de bunun öncülüğünü yapan Müslümanlar... 

Bu konuda Hucurat SÃ»resi ayet 13 çok net mesaj vermektedir: 

- Ey insanlar! (Ey müminler! demiyor, tüm insanlığa hitap ediyor.) Biz sizi bir erkek ve dişiden yarattık. Kabile ve milletlere ayırarak yer yüzüne yaydık ki, tanışasınız, yardımlaşasınız, iyilikte birbirinize destek veresiniz!.. 

Bakın, birbirinizle vuruşasınız, savaşasınız, düşmanlık edip de güçlü olanınız zayıf olanlarınızı ezesiniz.. diye farklı yarattık demiyor... Tanışmayı, diyaloğu ve iyilikte yardımlaşmayı dikkatimize sunuyor... 

İşte bunun için diyoruz ki, semavi din mensuplarının insanlığın hayrına olan doğrularda yakınlaşmaları, yardımlaşmaları İslamğın verdiği mesajın da gereğidir. Böyle faydalı birliği sağlamakta öncülük, evrensel İslamğa yakışmakta, geçmişine de uygun düşmektedir. Her ne kadar bazılarının ufku henüz buralara kadar ulaşmasa da... 

18.05.2004 

e-posta adresi:[email protected] 

http://www.zaman.com.tr/?bl=yazarlar...40505&hn=49096
http://www.diyalogmasali.com/modules...rder=0&thold=0

----------


## rickt500

Though you will see, you'll discover many different types of louis vuitton outlet ideally available to all people. Use the following advice to pick the right mix of solutions, variety, and also price that have been right for you. louis vuitton store is usually less difficult to maintain as compared to some would definitely think- locate a amazing item, as well as clothe yourself in this usually.

----------


## anau

http://www.dailymotion.com/ciafgulen#video=xfeouk

----------

